# Blade vs Twilight Vampires



## Riddler (Jul 6, 2010)

Blade has read every book in the Twilight saga and somehow managed to survive.

He enters Twilightverse, fully armed and brings Whistler with him.

Enraged with that verse's faggotry, he decides to "clean up" the place.

He has to:

1) Pursue and kill the members of James's Coven (James, Victoria and Laurent);

2) Find the Newborn Army in Seattle and kill'em all;

3) Smash both the Cullens and the Shape-shifter pack (Alice's precog allows her to see him coming);

4) Storm Volterra and annihilate every vampire living there.

How fast can he do it?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 6, 2010)

where is my blade and twilight demotivator


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is this movie blade?

Jane probably mind rapes regardless.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Riddler (Jul 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


>



So? Want me to start counting the endless number of similar threads we can find in the OBD and CBR? I want the OBDers opinion


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 6, 2010)

Realistically everyone knows Twilight stomps movie Blade.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 6, 2010)

Twifags get raped up the ass by blade. There should be no further need to debate. The twivamps fail horribly.


----------



## Yoshikage Kira (Jul 6, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Realistically everyone knows Twilight stomps movie Blade.


are you ....*see avatar* negged


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

> Blade has read every book in the Twilight saga and somehow managed to survive.





Anyways, Blade stomps.


----------



## Judas (Jul 6, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Realistically everyone knows Twilight stomps movie Blade.



Should I act surprised? Oh wait lemme find it, it's around here somewhere....


Oh, here!


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 6, 2010)

James, Victoria, and Laurent doe horribly.

The Newborn Army was killed and murdered after a simple killing lesson from Jasper. Blade does the same. 

The Cullens die, and the Shapeshifters live because they aren't made of suck.

The Volturi die as well, however Jane and Alec are troublesome.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 6, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> The Volturi die as well, however Jane and Alec are troublesome.



An army of up to 27 twilight vampires + the shapeshifters pack was assembled as opposition to the Volturi. Even though the italians had their special abilities cancelled, the outcome of an eventual confrontation was still uncertain.

Alec can cause remote sensory deprivation; Jane can cause the illusion of pain with just a glance.

How long does it take for Blade to stomp this?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Riddler said:


> So? Want me to start counting the endless number of similar threads we can find in the OBD and CBR? I want the OBDers opinion



I'm aware.

There's just simply many quotable posts on that one.
My opinion, is that we should also listen to their lulz


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


>


here it is, thanks ban.



Level7N00b said:


> James, Victoria, and Laurent doe horribly.
> 
> The Newborn Army was killed and murdered after a simple killing lesson from Jasper. Blade does the same.
> 
> ...


this

wait what


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

This thread is made 3 times whenever a new Twilight movie comes out.

Edit: And Blade loses every time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKdtzOS7vZ0[/YOUTUBE]

the last 4 seconds are almost exciting


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKdtzOS7vZ0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the last 4 seconds are almost exciting


It's sad that that action scene is better than any action scene (hell any scene) in The Last Airbender...


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jul 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqvg0C90FhM#t=2m00s[/YOUTUBE]

Skip to around 2 minutes.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> It's sad that that action scene is better than any action scene (hell any scene) in The Last Airbender...



is it that bad, can something as could as avatar fail as hard as faillight


----------



## Omnitron (Jul 6, 2010)

Cold stare 

Sunglasses on

Pulls out the sword

Badass music: On

Let the raep begin…


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Is this movie blade?
> 
> Jane probably mind rapes regardless.





HeOf7 said:


> Realistically everyone knows Twilight stomps movie Blade.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll give a week before he finish, while he is at that we may as well listen to this [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWRuka6I7Ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol Edward bitch slaps Blade, snapping his neck. All you butt-hurt twilight haters know it?s the truth.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Is this movie blade?
> 
> Jane probably mind rapes regardless.





HeOf7 said:


> Realistically everyone knows Twilight stomps movie Blade.





HeOf7 said:


> Lol Edward bitch slaps Blade, snapping his neck. All you butt-hurt twilight haters know it?s the truth.



blade can standout the sun and NOT sparkle he has flash grenedes to blind them and fucking automatics faster then any known vampire in the movieverse and a badass sword


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> blade can standout the sun and NOT sparkle he has flash grenedes to blind them and fucking automatics faster then any known vampire in the movieverse and a badass sword


Blade would get destroyed by Twilight Vampires man.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 6, 2010)

To be serious, some Twilight vampires are kind of haxx. Can Blade defend against mental attacks?


----------



## OutlawJohn (Jul 6, 2010)

Aside from mental attacks, Blade totally rapes from what I remember from those old movies. His weapons are the shit.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> Aside from mental attacks, Blade totally rapes from what I remember from those old movies. His weapons are the shit.


Blade wouldn't be able to do shit to them, even without mental attacks dude.


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

Doesn't he have anti-vampire vaccines that kind of I dont know wipe out the entire vampire race?


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Doesn't he have anti-vampire vaccines that kind of I dont know wipe out the entire vampire race?



yes,yes he dose whichhe is ammune to I might add


----------



## Riddler (Jul 6, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Doesn't he have anti-vampire vaccines that kind of I dont know wipe out the entire vampire race?



How do the vaccines work? In a way that can affect Twilight Vampires?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 6, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Doesn't he have anti-vampire vaccines that kind of I dont know wipe out the entire vampire race?



He's always stocked with anti-vamp weaponry whether it's his sword, bullets with the effects of sunlight or grenades that do the same. Garlic or liquid silver.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2010)

basch71 said:


> He's always stocked with anti-vamp weaponry whether it's his sword, bullets with the effects of sunlight or grenades that do the same. Garlic or liquid silver.



dont forget end of movie 3 anti vampire nuke


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> yes,yes he dose whichhe is ammune to I might add


How's he gonna get this vaccine in the Twilight Vampires?

Edit: I doubt Blade is gonna be walking around with an anti-vampire nuke.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 6, 2010)

basch71 said:


> He's always stocked with anti-vamp weaponry whether it's his sword, bullets with the effects of sunlight or grenades that do the same. Garlic or liquid silver.



Hitting Twilight vamps with sunlight would only result in a massive nosebleed for Blade, after seeing them sparkle...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 6, 2010)

Riddler said:


> Hitting Twilight vamps with sunlight would only result in a massive nosebleed for Blade, after seeing them sparkle...



He got anti-fail shades.


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

Doesn't he have UV grenades?


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> How's he gonna get this vaccine in the Twilight Vampires?
> 
> Edit: I doubt Blade is gonna be walking around with an anti-vampire nuke.



point being his movie verse has many tech made for killing vamps even without sunlight

his comic is apart of the marval verse he was goingtoe to toe with vamps as a human before morphus bit him


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

Also what kind of fucking vampire doesn't burn to a crisp in sunlight? 

Dracula's turning in his wooden coffin as we speak.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> point being his movie verse has many tech made for killing vamps even without sunlight


Yeah, but you still haven't explained how he's gonna rape the Twilight Vampires.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 6, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Also what kind of fucking vampire doesn't burn to a crisp in sunlight?



WTF are you talking about Cubey? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Yeah, but you still haven't explained how he's gonna rape the Twilight Vampires.



Guns.



Riddler said:


> WTF are you talking about Cubey?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Let me rephrase that.

What kind of gay ass vampire sparkles in sunlight?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Guns.


Those guns aren't gonna do crap to the Twilight vampires.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 6, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Guns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Omnitron (Jul 6, 2010)

IIRC the easiest and the most effective way to put down a twatpire for good is  cutting him to shreds followed by burning those remainings. So technically the sword, a bucket of gasoline and a box of matches should do the trick (not to the entire verse of course, but to a big bunch).
I'm not sure how their telepathy works, though. But knowing how skilled Blade is with handguns he could headshot any fagpire at sight before they can even think of mindfucking him while keeping the distance large enough to prevent any other attack.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Omnitron said:


> IIRC the easiest and the most effective way to put down a twatpire for good is  cutting him to shreds followed by burning those remainings. So technically the sword, a bucket of gasoline and a box of matches should do the trick (not to the entire verse of course, but to a big bunch).
> I'm not sure how their telepathy works, though. But knowing how skilled Blade is with handguns he could headshot any fagpire at sight before they can even think of mindfucking him while keeping the distance large enough to prevent any other attack.


Guns and Swords aren't gonna work.


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

Prove it       .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Captain Britan and the MI13 Blade could even hurt Plotka so I'm gonna give it to him


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Those guns aren't gonna do crap to the Twilight vampires.



He mods the bullets so they can kill vamps. How do you think vamps die when he shoots them?



> Guns and Swords aren't gonna work.



His sword is made out of silver.


----------



## Omnitron (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Guns and Swords aren't gonna work.



They can incapacitate them long enough for Blade to preform "cut & burn" procedure.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Guys, the Guns and Swords can't do crap if they can't penetrate the Twilight Vamp's bodies.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Guys, the Guns and Swords can't do crap if they can't penetrate the Twilight Vamp's bodies.



Durability feats? Cuz Blades sword and guns can kill vampires.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 6, 2010)

basch71 said:


> His sword is made out of silver.



Only real, old-school vampires fear silver. Fagpires fear puberty


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

Why would the guns not pierce their bodies btw?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)

it's not about the guns and swords as much as it is the sheer amount of anti vampire amulets he can dispose of


Ever heard of the Jhon Wilkin's skull (I think that's the name it was called)
It was such a powerfull artifact that it kept every single vampire the fuck away from England airspace and ground as long as they weren't invited.


Anyway, the thread has a very critical flaw
It assumes that twilight sparkle ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have anything remotely to do with vampires except the where stephanie maneyerteen says they are.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Durability feats? Cuz Blades sword and guns can kill vampires.





Cubey said:


> Why would the guns not pierce their bodies btw?


Their skins are harder than diamonds (which also somehow has something to do with the sparkling in the sun).


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

I recall them getting cut rather easily in the movie.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Their skins are harder than diamonds (which also somehow has something to do with the sparkling in the sun).



Isn't that complete hyperbole which has never been proven let alone tested? I also recall them getting torn apart by less.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Their skins are harder than diamonds (which also somehow has something to do with the sparkling in the sun).



actually, their skins are described as only diamond-like and are more like granite in reality



> *Generic Vampire Attributes*
> 
> *Strength* - Edward, who qualifies as a generic vampire in terms of strength, has a few feats which exemplify his superhuman strength.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Their skins are harder than diamonds (which also somehow has something to do with the sparkling in the sun).



Oh god, seriously?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I recall them getting cut rather easily in the movie.


Video?



Shinkirou said:


> Isn't that complete hyperbole which has never been proven let alone tested? I also recall them getting torn apart by less.


It's direct canon from the author dude.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Oh god, seriously?



diamond-like facets or some shit


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

It was in the final fight against James(?) I'll try to fight a video for you.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Their skins are harder than diamonds (which also somehow has something to do with the sparkling in the sun).



As obvious as Amaterasu's flames being hotter than the sun


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Cubey said:


> It was in the final fight against James(?) I'll try to fight a video for you.


Make sure you beat that video up real good for me. :ho


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

No, I was mistaken. It was Bella who was bleeding heavily.

But James did get his neck snapped in seconds, Blade could do the same.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Cubey said:


> No, I was mistaken. It was Bella who was bleeding heavily.
> 
> But James did get his neck snapped in seconds, Blade could do the same.


Not when he's overrun by a whole group of them and wondering why the hell his bullets/swords aren't doing anything.


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

He's strong enough to hold his own physically, being a trained fighter and whatnot.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> How's he gonna get this vaccine in the Twilight Vampires?
> 
> Edit: I doubt Blade is gonna be walking around with an anti-vampire nuke.



Did we mention that by the end of the 3rd movie the vaccine was _inside his bloodstream_. In other words, he _is_ a walking anti-vampire nuke. And, to make it even funnier, it's aerosol. Meaning that it spreads through the air.



Man in Black said:


> Those guns aren't gonna do crap to the Twilight vampires.



Yes, they are.



Man in Black said:


> Guys, the Guns and Swords can't do crap if they can't penetrate the Twilight Vamp's bodies.



Lolwut?

Bullets>>>Granite.



Man in Black said:


> Their skins are harder than diamonds (which also somehow has something to do with the sparkling in the sun).



Lolwut? No, try granite.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> actually, their skins are described as only diamond-like and are more like granite in reality



Bullets>>>Granite. Unless that's some thick granite.



basch71 said:


> Oh god, seriously?



Not actually diamond, just a few diamond studs pretty much.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Where did you get Granite from?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Where did you get Granite from?



very last post in the previous page, where I quoted someone who's read the books


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> very last post in the previous page, where I quoted someone who's read the books


Oh, well Blade might kill a few of em but eventually he's gonna be overrun.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

well yeah

there's also the wonkier stuff they can do like taking away senses and such


----------



## OutlawJohn (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, Twilight is still extremely pathetic, so this thread is irrelevent.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

OutlawJohn said:


> Well, Twilight is still extremely pathetic, so this thread is irrelevent.


Yeah, I hate Twilight.

I'm only arguing in favor of them because I find it quite humorous how a group of angsty teen  vampires from a shitty romance novel are gonna beat a badass Vampire slayer with a ton of crazy vampire centric weapons/gadgets.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

that's nothing compared to Touhou

badly drawn little girls wearing frilly dresses with tons of bullshit abilities


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2010)

If they were all dropped in Bladeverse/Marvel they'd get destroyed quickly. He doesn't have his advantages so yeah he's gonna lose.

On another note, isn't Blade the incarnation of the Blood God?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that's nothing compared to Touhou
> 
> badly drawn little girls wearing frilly dresses with tons of bullshit abilities



I can sit and play Touhou and have fun. Twilight is pure garbage. So Touhou>>>Twilight.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Badass music: On

better than Twilight's vehicle stopping feat

but then KR The First shouldn't be compared to that shit in the first place 

the original Showa versions are much stronger


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> It's direct canon from the author dude.



feats>auther

for example if  amastaru is hotter then the sun and it cant burn karin is it A not hot as the sun or B karin has heat durability


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> feats>auther
> 
> for example if  amastaru is hotter then the sun and it cant burn karin is it A not hot as the sun or B karin has heat durability


First off, did Kishimoto say it was hotter than the sun or did one of the characters say it (I don't read Naruto so I wouldn't know)?

Second off, if the author says something about one of the characters it is canon, unless a feat in the series directly contradicts it.

Thirdly, the argument is over.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> First off, did Kishimoto say it was hotter than the sun or did one of the characters say it (I don't read Naruto so I wouldn't know)?
> 
> Second off, if the author says something about one of the characters it is canon, unless a feat in the series directly contradicts it.
> 
> Thirdly, the argument is over.



kishi said it it was in itachi's databook

hence why I said it


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> feats>auther
> 
> for example if  amastaru is hotter then the sun and it cant burn karin is it A not hot as the sun or B karin has heat durability



that is an association fallacy there


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that is an association fallacy there



its an example of auther not always being right for example in the flash comic the auther usally says flash is below lightspeed in some issues when he is clearly FTL


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> its an example of auther not always being right for example in the flash comic the auther usally says flash is below lightspeed in some issues when he is clearly FTL


The author is always right unless directly contradicted.

BTW, comics obviously don't count dude.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> The author is always right unless directly contradicted.
> 
> BTW, comics obviously don't count dude.



and in this case they are not hard as dimonds but grannite and even if they where dimonds we wouldntknow what density which is why we have cals other wise amastaru spam would be a vital win


and why not?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> its an example of auther not always being right for example in the flash comic the auther usally says flash is below lightspeed in some issues when he is clearly FTL



I know and still is an association fallacy, because we can't really use an unrelated work of fiction and say author from fiction A tend to do hyperboles, author from fiction B must be doing the same them, we need in-verse counter examples to prove author wrong, because always the author equals god in his universe


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> and in this case they are not hard as dimonds but grannite and even if they where dimonds we wouldntknow what density


Yeah, but Blade still loses eventually.




> and why not?


Do you really have to ask that question?

Because comics are constantly being made by different authors/writers who aren't in association with one another.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I know and still is an association fallacy, because we can't really use an unrelated work of fiction and say author from fiction A tend to do hyperboles, author from fiction B must be doing the same them, we need in-verse counter examples to prove author wrong, because always the author equals god in his universe


no im saying this because most authers do et because  quite honestly its hard as fuck to keep track its not a fallcybecause we do calcs for ALL fictions in the obd so we know for sure the statments are backed up


Man in Black said:


> Yeah, but Blade still loses eventually.
> 
> 
> Do you really have to ask that question?
> ...



as far as comics go fair enough


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Any of the Cullens could punch a hole through Blades head, and they would have no difficulty aim dogging Blade as they can read his mind The End.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqKj7OST_VE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

are youREALLY using blade 1 REALLY?


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

Hammer is right. It was stated on-panel by Zetsu that Susano'o = invincible, so therefore TOAA cant harm him?


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 7, 2010)

I have only one response this thread:


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Hammer is right. It was stated on-panel by Zetsu that Susano'o = invincible, so therefore TOAA cant harm him?


It's called hyperbole, totally different from a statement from the author.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 7, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Yeah, I hate Twilight.
> 
> I'm only arguing in favor of them because I find it quite humorous how a group of angsty teen  vampires from a shitty romance novel are gonna beat a badass Vampire slayer with a ton of crazy vampire centric weapons/gadgets.



Well, that's because they're not really vampires.  They're mutants who call themselves vampires in order to feel better about themselves.


Anyways, D could clean up the Twilight verse in about 4-5 days, a week at the most.  One day to get his bearings.  Another to crush the Seattle army and James's group.  Another day to slaughter the Cullens/Shapeshifters.  One more day to pawn some gold and take a flight to Italy.  And a few more hours to take out the Volterra.


Of course, throw them all into an arena and D ends the fight in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2010)

Demetri could clean it up just by standing there. He absorbed Pyron who incinerates planets by standing there


----------



## Shinkirou (Jul 7, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> It's called hyperbole, totally different from a statement from the author.



If we're using that logic, here is what the databook says about it.



> There is a reason "Susanoo" boasts absolute perfection in both offence and defence~~ That reason is the "Sacred Treasures*" he holds in both hands. In his right hand is the "Totsuka Sword"** that will strike down any kind of enemy and the shield in his left hand is the "Yata Mirror"*** that will reflect all attacks. Whether they be material or spiritual, ninjutsu or physical attacks, they all lose their meaning before this god's potency.



So by Kishimoto's words himself, Susano'O's offense and defense are absolutely perfect, and Yata's Mirror will reflect *all* attacks, whether they're material or spiritual. By the logic that the authors words are absolute, there's nothing anyone can do against it because both it's offense and defense are perfect when it wields both Yata's Mirror and the Sword of Totsuka. And this has yet to be proven wrong in manga, so by your logic, this is the absolute truth.

Do you believe this? Because I sure as hell dont.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2010)

Shinkirou said:


> If we're using that logic, here is what the databook says about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's true in the world of Naruto.

I was talking about if the author makes a statement such as "this characters skin is as hard as diamond" or "this character can move faster than light" or "this character can lift an airplane with his pinky casually".

The databook applies only to the world of Naruto so when Kishimoto says stuff like that it only applies to that world not others.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jul 7, 2010)

Saying it without proving it in the original source is pretty meaningless. Though I recall her also saying that there was no way a human could beat a Twilight vampire. Krillin is human. Going by that logic, because she said it, and it supposedly applies to her creation, Krillin, someone who should very well be able to bust planets, can't beat them. Do you believe this is true? Honestly, I think anything an author says should be taken with a grain of salt until it's proven, in source, to be true.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2010)

Shinkirou said:


> Saying it without proving it in the original source is pretty meaningless. Though I recall her also saying that there was no way a human could beat a Twilight vampire. Krillin is human. Going by that logic, because she said it, and it supposedly applies to her creation, Krillin, someone who should very well be able to bust planets, can't beat them. Do you believe this is true? Honestly, I think anything an author says should be taken with a grain of salt until it's proven, in source, to be true.


What a ridiculous argument.


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Kage no Yume said:


> Well, that's because they're not really vampires.  They're mutants who call themselves vampires in order to feel better about themselves.
> 
> 
> Anyways, D could clean up the Twilight verse in about 4-5 days, a week at the most.  One day to get his bearings.  Another to crush the Seattle army and James's group.  Another day to slaughter the Cullens/Shapeshifters.  One more day to pawn some gold and take a flight to Italy.  And a few more hours to take out the Volterra.
> ...



so D would Rape stomp blade in 0.04-0.05 seconds.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Any of the Cullens could punch a hole through Blades head, and they would have no difficulty aim dogging Blade as they can read his mind The End.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqKj7OST_VE[/YOUTUBE]



Only Edward has the ability to read minds. 

However, Jasper is more powerful than he is. Jasper was a soldier when he was alive, and not only that, went into battle with hundreds of vampires. He's the only one who can actually fight. Edward just reads minds and goes accordingly.

Jasper>>>>Edward.


----------



## Unknown (Jul 7, 2010)

A question,
Wasn't accepted that autor's statement were always right till there's a contradiction?

Also if an autor said," A character has the ability to heal any illnes using his tears"; but that character never crys..., how are you supposed to prove it....?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 7, 2010)

If there is nothing to suggest it, then I don't see why the author's statement should be true. If something similar has happened, then it should be possible though.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2010)

Unknown said:


> A question,
> Wasn't accepted that autor's statement were always right till there's a contradiction?
> 
> Also if an autor said," A character has the ability to heal any illnes using his tears"; but that character never crys..., how are you supposed to prove it....?


Character's tears will be able to cure any illness in the verse that he's from, author's statement = canon




Level7N00b said:


> If there is nothing to suggest it, then I don't see why the author's statement should be true. If something similar has happened, then it should be possible though.


The author's statement is true because he is the creator of the series.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 7, 2010)

So if Kishi randomly said that Sasuke could genjutsu the planet right now, he could do it?


----------



## Shinkirou (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's a question for you then. Has any vampire, any of them, ever been harmed over the course of the series? If so, were they injured by something that can break a diamond? If not, there's your contradiction.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 7, 2010)

More than harmed, they've snapped each other's necks, ripped heads off, and torn off arms. No vampire is hugely more powerful than another, save for Newborns and Emmet.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> So if Kishi randomly said that Sasuke could genjutsu the planet right now, he could do it?


I don't know if he randomly just spurts it out, but if he actually writes it down with the intention of it being a canon author statement than, yes Narutoverse planet.



Shinkirou said:


> Here's a question for you then. Has any vampire, any of them, ever been harmed over the course of the series? If so, were they injured by something that can break a diamond? If not, there's your contradiction.


It's already been stated that I was wrong and that their skin was more comparable in hardness to Granite.

Eitherway Blade loses so does it really matter?


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> so D would Rape stomp blade in 0.04-0.05 seconds.



Nah, he'd at least let Wes draw his sword/gun before cutting him down.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2010)

Actually I believe a vampires durabilty is:

Steel>t-vamp>granite

They can wail on each other while pounding through boulders and their fangs can rip through steel while it rips through the skin of t-vamp as well


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

Shinkirou said:


> Here's a question for you then. Has any vampire, any of them, ever been harmed over the course of the series? If so, were they injured by something that can break a diamond? If not, there's your contradiction.



Blade pops out his flamethrower


OH NO MY PRECIOUS DIAMONDS THEY SPARKLE NO MORE!!!


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 7, 2010)

You know, Blade actually has a huge advantage in this fight due to knowing the locations of the vampires he's hunting, their abilities/weaknesses, and having the drop on them.

It might take him a couple of weeks, but he could get the job done despite being outnumbered and going against non-traditional vampires.  Especially since he gets knowledge on them before leaving his armory to enter the verse.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> So if Kishi randomly said that Sasuke could genjutsu the planet right now, he could do it?





Shinkirou said:


> Here's a question for you then. Has any vampire, any of them, ever been harmed over the course of the series? If so, were they injured by something that can break a diamond? If not, there's your contradiction.





Banhammer said:


> Blade pops out his flamethrower
> 
> 
> OH NO MY PRECIOUS DIAMONDS THEY SPARKLE NO MORE!!!


Blade then runs out of fuel and gets overrun by angsty vampires.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOpyyrtzgBU&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Jul 7, 2010)

Shinkirou said:


> Saying it without proving it in the original source is pretty meaningless. Though I recall her also saying that there was no way a human could beat a Twilight vampire. Krillin is human. Going by that logic, because she said it, and it supposedly applies to her creation, Krillin, someone who should very well be able to bust planets, can't beat them. Do you believe this is true? Honestly, I think anything an author says should be taken with a grain of salt until it's proven, in source, to be true.



Dude I dislike Twilight. But you must  have common sense and realize that  the author is talking about "humans like you and me". She is not talking about super humans like Krillin. =/


I mean hell, it is not like she was going to watch dragonball and write "no human, but Yamcha and Krillin  or other anime characters can kill a vampire".


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Yeah, I hate Twilight.
> 
> I'm only arguing in favor of them because I find it quite humorous how a group of angsty teen  vampires from a shitty romance novel are gonna beat a badass Vampire slayer with a ton of crazy vampire centric weapons/gadgets.



Alucard 



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that is an association fallacy there



No, it isn't.



HeOf7 said:


> Any of the Cullens could punch a hole through Blades head, and they would have no difficulty aim dogging Blade as they can read his mind The End.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqKj7OST_VE[/YOUTUBE]



Let's say Edward can read minds. Can he outrun a bullet? Because if he can't, reading minds isn't going to do him any good.



Man in Black said:


> Blade then runs out of fuel and gets overrun by angsty vampires.



He brings two :ho

Or, even better, he just loads his weapons with easily obtainable incindiary rounds, GG Twilightverse 

Kamen Rider 1 vs. Twilight verse. How long does it take?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> No, it isn't.


It's 


> An association fallacy is an inductive informal fallacy of the type hasty generalization or red herring* which asserts that qualities of one thing are inherently qualities of another, merely by an irrelevant association*


thought KR vs twilight sounds like a sweet carnage


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

if he reads all thr books he obviusly has prep he brings the nuke from movie 3


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> if he reads all thr books he obviusly has prep he brings the nuke from movie 3



Breaking Fail will likely impede his ability to function properly.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> if he reads all thr books he obviusly has prep he brings the nuke from movie 3



Why would he need prep? Isn't it already in his bloodstream?


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Breaking Fail will likely impede his ability to function properly.





paulatreides0 said:


> Why would he need prep? Isn't it already in his bloodstream?



I realyl diddnt udnerstand or really care for the last blade movie but i did understand the end and if THAT was in his bloodstream its rape


and how is it accosiation fallcy to ask for proofdamn black feather saying weird things


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> I realyl diddnt udnerstand or really care for the last blade movie but i did understand the end and if THAT was in his bloodstream its rape



From what I remember, it is. In fact, Blade becomes a carrier. As in, he carries it in his bloodstream but it does not affect him (just like a carrier for any other disease). Also, the vaccine just so happens to be an airborn aerosol one meaning that all he has to do is give himself a papercut 

_But_ he doesn't even need that. Incindiary Bullets=GG Twilight.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh yeah he gets knowledge. Ok then Blade rapes.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> and how is it accosiation fallcy to ask for proofdamn black feather saying weird things



oh no that part was good, the part that you did wrong was when you used examples from naruto and comics, to say say she is doing the same


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

But you see there has to be a major contrast between the two examples that renders it unusable.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> From what I remember, it is. In fact, Blade becomes a carrier. As in, he carries it in his bloodstream but it does not affect him (just like a carrier for any other disease). Also, the vaccine just so happens to be an airborn aerosol one meaning that all he has to do is give himself a papercut
> 
> _But_ he doesn't even need that. Incindiary Bullets=GG Twilight.


are you serious dear fucking lord


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> oh no that part was good, the part that you did wrong was when you used examples from naruto and comics, to say say she is doing the same



I guess


----------



## Nihilistic (Jul 7, 2010)

What a silly argument. In order to avoid anyone arguing for twilight, it would be wise to give possible backup to the character fighting against fagpires. Like.. Tyrant from Marvel or something. That way everyone is happy.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

BFD, that's not an association fallacy, it's an example. 

Here I'll give you one I pointed out to EM.

_EM:_ Pein can't block radiation with Shinra Tensei. If he could, he would have blocked light.

_Me:_ That would be an association fallacy because light is a type of radiation, and since Pein has never blocked light, you're asserting he cant block any sort of radiation.

In this case, the first premise (Pein cant block radiation) was associated with the fact that Pein has never blocked light, and then replacing light with all types of radiation.

This can also be seen as undistributed middle.

Whereas the one hammer used is just a regular example which are used in debates all the time.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> are you serious dear fucking lord



Yes


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> I guess


nah you are good debator 


Cubey said:


> BFD, that's not an association fallacy, it's an example.
> 
> Here I'll give you one I pointed out to EM.
> 
> ...


no, but to my understanding of what he was saying, that 

1) premise kishi do hyperbole claims
2) premise she is doing claims
3) there fore she is doing hyperbole claims

something akin to the first example used


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Yes


what about thsoe bullets from movie one that made vamps implode


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> nah you are good debator



when I have time I can be


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> nah you are good debator
> 
> no, but to my understanding of what he was saying, that
> 
> ...



Where the fuck did "raperdiation" come from in my quoted post? 

Anyways, your second premise is the same as the conclusion.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Where the fuck did "raperdiation" come from in my quoted post?


 what are talking about




> Anyways, your second premise is the same as the conclusion.


no my second premise is that she is making claims, the third one is that she is making a hyperbole in those claims


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> what are talking about



Never mind.



> no my second premise is that she is making claims, the third one is that she is making a hyperbole in those claims



Well what was the difference between the two claims that makes it not be a hyperbole?


----------



## kyrax12 (Jul 7, 2010)

If Blade read all the twilight books wouldn't he died from boredom?!
Nah Just kidding.


just some minor points.. You can't create an Anti-vampire nuke just from reading the twilight series. YOu need to actually experiment on the Twilight vampires in order to do it.(For all the people saying he can create anti-vamp drugs from reading the books....)
The Anti-Vampire nuke also can't be use here since the Blade Vampires and the Twilight Vampires have completely different aspects.
The vampires in the Blade movies weren't really fast.. Maybe like peak human but in Twilightverse the vampire were displaying superhuman speed.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Well what was the difference between the two claims that makes it not be a hyperbole?


one is a proven hyperbole, the other is yet to be proved a hyperbole


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 7, 2010)

kyrax12 said:


> If Blade read all the twilight books wouldn't he died from boredom?!
> Nah Just kidding.
> 
> 
> ...




...You're really claiming that all of what movie version Blade faced was peak human? Especially when the first movie had the slow motion bullet time feat with an automatic rapid fire weapon. The second gets even more noticeably superhuman. All the more so when it's obvious to anyone who pays attention that Blade isn't limited to peak human with feats and actually reads the Twilight books.


----------



## kyrax12 (Jul 7, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> ...You're really claiming that all of what movie version Blade faced was peak human? Especially when the first movie had the slow motion bullet time feat with an automatic rapid fire weapon. The second gets even more noticeably superhuman. All the more so when it's obvious to anyone who pays attention that Blade isn't limited to peak human with feats and actually reads the Twilight books.



The third movie


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> what about thsoe bullets from movie one that made vamps implode



Hmm...I don't remember them. You got any vids of 'em?

Regardless, like I've said two or three times, Blade just equips his guns with incindiary rounds. GG Fagpyres.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> one is a proven hyperbole, the other is yet to be proved a hyperbole



How is it yet to be proved it was just admitted that it WAS in fact a hyperbole. There was no association fallacy, it was an example.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Link removed



oh ok my bad then


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Hmm...I don't remember them. You got any vids of 'em?
> 
> Regardless, like I've said two or three times, Blade just equips his guns with incindiary rounds. GG Fagpyres.



wait they might not have been bullets

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taqnAzd1fyg[/YOUTUBE]

this seems twilight speed to me 

at 218 when he throws shit at frost

but all before that you see frost with massive regain and speed

if he wanted to he chould become what frost was


----------



## Ulti (Jul 7, 2010)

Do we need to give Dante: Son of Sparda or Bulleta a call?


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

what about cibi vampire rosario vampire and dio brando


----------



## TheNightWatcher (Jul 7, 2010)

Blade would lose badly, considering Jane and Alec feats while Blade is being attacked by 20 other vamps lol


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

TheNightWatcher said:


> Blade would lose badly, considering Jane and Alec feats while Blade is being attacked by 20 other vamps lol



ingoring frost and his anti vampire airborn blood?


----------



## TheNightWatcher (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> ingoring frost and his anti vampire airborn blood?



i wouldn't think Blade would have enough for all of Twilight Vamps, don't get the wrong idea by the way, i hate *Twilight* lol


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

TheNightWatcher said:


> i wouldn't think Blade would have enough for all of Twilight Vamps, don't get the wrong idea by the way, i hate *Twilight* lol



thing is since he read the book it means he has prep and knwoelge I would arguge he would use the syrum frost used and be like frost


----------



## TheNightWatcher (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> thing is since he read the book it means he has prep and knwoelge I would arguge he would use the syrum frost used and be like frost



You confuse me lol, however I guess if Blade has the prep he would avoid face to face confrontation with Jane and Alec due to there feats like I said. He would probably be able to slash majority of the Vamps up with his sweet sword but like I said i think there just to many opponents for Blade.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> what about cibi vampire rosario vampire and dio brando



in rosario vampire there is the original vampire, alucard have the abilities of all the monster species, and he burned a whole continent for seven days , I'll love to see him go against the twilight verse


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 7, 2010)

kyrax12 said:


> The third movie



is shite.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

TheNightWatcher said:


> i wouldn't think Blade would have enough for all of Twilight Vamps, don't get the wrong idea by the way, i hate *Twilight* lol



....This is a joke right?



TheNightWatcher said:


> You confuse me lol, however I guess if Blade has the prep he would avoid face to face confrontation with Jane and Alec due to there feats like I said. He would probably be able to slash majority of the Vamps up with his sweet sword but like I said i think *there just to many opponents for Blade.*



You _do_ know that anti-vamp serum in Blade's Blood is powerful enough to kill _all the vampires in the fucking *world*_ with just _one_ dose (the original of which was about the size of...a syringe?) right? And in Blade's bloodstream, the vaccine (which can easily be made airborn) has multiplied far beyond that, right? As far as I've seen there are _far_ more vamps in the blade-verse than the Fagpyre verse, they die in overkill.



neodragzero said:


> is shite.



Yes. It is. Anywho, where is your sig from?


----------



## Riddler (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> ....This is a joke right?
> 
> 
> 
> You _do_ know that anti-vamp serum in Blade's Blood is powerful enough to kill _all the vampires in the fucking *world*_ with just _one_ dose (the original of which was about the size of...a syringe?) right? And in Blade's bloodstream, the vaccine (which can easily be made airborn) has multiplied far beyond that, right? As far as I've seen there are _far_ more vamps in the blade-verse than the Fagpyre verse, they die in overkill.



But those vampires are different. Fagpyres are immune to several things that can kill vampires in Blade's world. So how can you assume the serum would work? It's like saying "since salt in "Supernatural" can disperse ghosts and prevent Evil from entering a room, then it should work on Harry Potterverse's ghosts too!"


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

All Blades special ant Vamp weapons won’t do jack shit to Twilight vampires.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> All Blades special ant Vamp weapons won?t do jack shit to Twilight vampires.



nice evidince


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 7, 2010)

Twilight vampires are pretty durable, but they aren't that tough.Depending on how strong Blade is, he could likely rip them apart.


----------



## Blade (Jul 7, 2010)

Bring Adam Blade to solo the hell of them.


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hell why not super saiyan goku.
failed twilight spite thread is Fail.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Hell why not super saiyan goku.
> failed twilight spite thread is Fail.



so far only two people inluding yourself says twilight wins and one of the two attempted to be serious.


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> so far only two people inluding yourself says twilight wins and one of the two attempted to be serious.



yes but everyone knows twilight wins they just don't want to admit it. I thorough the Outskirts Battledome went by actual ability not popularity.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> yes but everyone knows twilight wins they just don't want to admit it. I thorough the Outskirts Battledome went by actual ability not popularity.



how can we say that and be so sure?  the blade vsfrost fight shows he has fased people as fast as twilight vampires and killed vampries with more durability and regeneration,


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 7, 2010)

he could do it in under 10 miliseconds.


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> how can we say that and be so sure?  the blade vsfrost fight shows he has fased people as* fast as twilight vampires* and killed vampries with more durability and regeneration,



he didn't speed-blitz them and them being as fast is unproven.

Regeneration yes. 

Durability not so much and only by taking advantage of there Specific weaknesses.     

Blade still gets mind raped.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

Riddler said:


> But those vampires are different. Fagpyres are immune to several things that can kill vampires in Blade's world. So how can you assume the serum would work? It's like saying "since salt in "Supernatural" can disperse ghosts and prevent Evil from entering a room, then it should work on Harry Potterverse's ghosts too!"



Equivalence rule should apply nicely here 



HeOf7 said:


> All Blades special ant Vamp weapons won’t do jack shit to Twilight vampires.



Incindiary Bullets won't kill them? 

The books contrast your bullshit. Very, very strongly.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> he didn't speed-blitz them and them being as fast is unproven.
> 
> Regeneration yes.
> 
> ...


did younot see the part where he ran so fast he was invisable? you had people who HATE tilight make better arguments then you


paulatreides0 said:


> Equivalence rule should apply nicely here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shit, people like frost chouldsolo the twilight verse


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 7, 2010)

hidan is amused by this thread


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

along with the sacrifice of the other twelve council members (Ashe, Cianteto, Dragonetti, Faustinas who held two seats, Ligaroo, Lemure, Kobejitsu, Lobishomen, Von Esper, Upier, and Pallintine). Through the ritual Frost becomes an eminently more powerful vampire, far surpassing any other vampire's strength or speed, and gains the powers and attributes of each sacrificed member, including immunity to silver, instant regeneration of lost limbs, superior strength and speed, red bulging eyes (from the Kobejitsu tribe), and the ability to walk during the day (from Blade's blood).


With Dr. Jenson's intervention Blade breaks free from his sacrificial housing, killing his mother and nearly draining Dr. Jenson to renew his strength. After Blade disposes of Frost's minions, including the death of Quinn and Mercury, the two meet for one final climactic battle at the base of the temple. Upon discovering that Frost cannot be killed by any conventional means, Blade empties every single EDTA syringe he has on Frost (who is now constituted entirely of vampire blood), causing his body to swell and explode.

EDTA is a widely used initialism for the organic compound ethylenediaminetetraacetic acid (for other names, see Table). The conjugate base is named ethylenediaminetetraacetate. EDTA is a polyamino carboxylic acid and a colourless, water-soluble solid. It is widely used to dissolve scale. Its usefulness arises because of its role as a hexadentate ligand and chelating agent, i.e. its ability to "sequester" metal ions such as Ca2+ and Fe3+. After being bound by EDTA, metal ions remain in solution but exhibit diminished reactivity. EDTA is produced as several salts, notably disodium EDTA and calcium disodium EDTA.


blood thinners>vampires


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Equivalence rule should apply nicely here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incindiary Bullets would have to hit them first. And Edward was stated to be bulletproof on numerous actions.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Incindiary Bullets would have to hit them first. And Edward was stated to be bulletproof on numerous actions.


has he tanked bullets and if so what was the strongest calibur


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> did younot see the part where he ran *so fast he was invisable*?


 my fan spins so fast it's invisible.


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> has he tanked bullets and if so what was the strongest calibur



what caliber are the ones blade uses and are they armor penetrating.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Incindiary Bullets would have to hit them first.



Edward, at best, runs at 102mph. Handgun bullets are at _least_ Mach 1 (about 152 mph). Bullets are usually Mach 2=>Mach 3.



HeOf7 said:


> And Edward was stated to be bulletproof on numerous actions.



Any feats to back that up? And what is the caliber? I need a number here.

Not to mention that Edward's skin is said to be about as tough as Granite. Human skin is only about .07 inches thick... Edward's "Granite Armor" is as thin as a few sheets of paper put together. Yeah, I _really_ doubt that that is going to stop a bullet. And by _really_ sure, I mean I'm sure.



HeOf7 said:


> what caliber are the ones blade uses and are they armor penetrating.



Lolwut? I _really_ doubt that Edward is tougher than Composite Chobbam Armor. And by I _really_ doubt, I mean I'm absolutely sure that he is.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> what caliber are the ones blade uses and are they armor penetrating.


did you avoid my question?


paulatreides0 said:


> Edward, at best, runs at 102mph. Handgun bullets are at _least_ Mach 1 (about 152 mph). Bullets are usually Mach 2=>Mach 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont forget semi autos and autos


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Edward, at best, runs at 102mph. Handgun bullets are at _least_ Mach 1 (about 152 mph). Bullets are usually Mach 2=>Mach 3.


 He doesn't need to be faster then the Bullet to doge it duh. I return 75+ mph serves all the time and I can't run 75mph. when has anyone from Blade ran 100+mph


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> frost                          .



Exactly how fast was he going?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> dont forget semi autos and autos



I haven't. Semi-Auto and Autos usually have bullets ranging Mach 2=>3. Unless they are handguns, in which case it is usually Mach 1=>2.



HeOf7 said:


> He doesn't need to be faster then the Bullet to doge it duh.



.........

Your standard SMG can easily dish out a few hundred rounds a minute...... And a few dozen rounds a _second_. He's not dodging that at sub-Mach speeds.




HeOf7 said:


> I return 75+ mph serves all the time and I can't run 75mph. when has anyone from Blade ran 100+mph



Except...a bullet is _much_ smaller than a tennis ball, travels _much_ faster, is _much_ harder to return or even slow significantly... Oh, and try doing that to...about 10-20 bullets a _second_.

I still want my answers btw...


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> I haven't. Semi-Auto and Autos usually have bullets ranging Mach 2=>3. Unless they are handguns, in which case it is usually Mach 1=>2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think hes saying he can aimdoge every time


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> i think hes saying he can aimdoge every time



I doubt it. Seeing as the rounds tend to spread around the relative target making an impossible to escape net, most especially if you duel wield...which Blade does

Worse come to worse, Blade pulls out a minigun, let's see them dodge that


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Except...a bullet is _much_ smaller than a tennis ball, travels _much_ faster, is _much_ harder to return or even slow significantly... Oh, and try doing that to...about 10-20 bullets a _second_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all Edward needs to do is aim dodge Blade, and all Blades bullets will have to be Incendiary to do any good.  
Or how-abut this Ed borrows a shot gun from Bella’s dad, sneaks up behind Blade “remember Edward is telepathic” and blows his head off at point blank


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> all Edward needs to do is am dodge Blade.
> Or how-abut this Ed borrows a shot gun from Bella’s dad sneaks up behind Blade “remember” Edward is telepathic and blows his head off at point blank



A edward wouldnt know about blade so why would he get the shotgun 

B blade cuts bullets

C wtf dose telpathy have to do with stealth

Dblade is a vampire to he would sense him

E you can not constenly aimdog e you WILL get hit sooner or later.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow...time to tear this bullshit argument apart! 



HeOf7 said:


> all Edward needs to do is am dodge Blade



He's going to aimdodge 10-20 bullets a _second_?!?! Gimme feats. _*Now!!!!*_

He couldn't aimdodge those (if I _really_ have to explain this, you an even bigger idiot than I thought). Nor could he even normal dodge it seeing as...he'd have to be a well established supersonic character to do as such at _least_ if not more with equal or more reaction speed.



HeOf7 said:


> and all Blades bullets with have to be Incendiary to do any good.



Your point? Incindiary bullets wouldn't be that hard for Blade to get at all, seeing as all the other shit he has.



HeOf7 said:


> Or how-abut this Ed borrows a shot gun from Bella’s dad



And how, exactly is he going to hit Blade? Do you know the range on a shotgun? Do you have have _any_ idea how bad it's effective range is? How it's range is surpassed even by _small caliber *pistols*_. Not to mention that Blade cuts bullets.



HeOf7 said:


> sneaks up behind Blade “remember Edward is telepathic”



What does this have to do with anything? Furthermore, what does this have to do with Edward's being heard by Blade since Blade is not, you know, deaf?



HeOf7 said:


> and blows his head off at point blank



Lololololololol.


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> A edward wouldnt know about blade so why would he get the shotgun



Ed can sens all consciousnesses in the area.    



hammer said:


> B blade cuts bullets


 so what he can try that with a shot-gun. 



hammer said:


> C wtf dose telpathy have to do with stealth


  Ed is vary  stealthy



hammer said:


> Dblade is a vampire to he would sense him


 O rely. 




hammer said:


> E you can not constenly aimdog e you WILL get hit sooner or later.


 Ed will just have to kill Blade before then.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Ed can sens all consciousnesses in the area.



And this matters because??



HeOf7 said:


> so what he can try that with a shot-gun.



At about....30 meters the shotgun becomes pretty much useless.... It's only truly effective to it's fullest at roughly 15 meters. If Blade is at about 30+ meters away, he deal with it rather casually.



HeOf7 said:


> Ed is vary  stealthy



I doubt he can approach someone without making any noise. Nor that he lacks any scent for Blade to smell.



HeOf7 said:


> O rely.



Yes really. Supersenses such as enhanced hearing and smell.




HeOf7 said:


> Ed will just have to kill Blade before then.



Lololololololol. Blade will be able to shoot Edward before Edward can shoot him. Seeing as, you know, he has more effective range, and better weapons.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

remember in movie three that bullet that was shotfrom a corner and like travled around shit

and yes really blade is a vampire too he can sense shit like ed


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 7, 2010)

So, with prep while the Twilight vampires have absolutely none, superhuman abilities, and plenty enough resources, movie Blade wins. Marvel Blade stomps hard.


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> He couldn't aimdodge those (if I _really_ have to explain this, you an even bigger idiot than I thought). Nor could he even normal dodge it seeing as...he'd have to be a well established supersonic character to do as such at _least_ *if not more with equal or more reaction speed.*


 he relay just needs the reaction speed. 





paulatreides0 said:


> Your point? Incindiary bullets wouldn't be that hard for Blade to get at all, seeing as all the other shit he has.



and it wouldn't be that hard for the Cullens to get better weapons seeing as there rich.   



paulatreides0 said:


> And how, exactly is he going to hit Blade? Do you know the range on a shotgun? Do you have have _any_ idea how bad it's effective range is? How it's range is surpassed even by _small caliber *pistols*_. Not to mention that* Blade cuts bullets*.


    feats






paulatreides0 said:


> What does this have to do with anything? Furthermore, what does this have to do with Edward's being heard by Blade since Blade is not, you know, deaf?



Ed can be vary quiet .


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> So, with prep while the Twilight vampires have absolutely none, superhuman abilities, and plenty enough resources, movie Blade wins. Marvel Blade stomps hard.



Actually, all the prep he needs is to get incindiary rounds 

Also, I'm still waiting for someone to refute my aerosol vampire vaccine argument.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Actually, all the prep he needs is to get incindiary rounds
> 
> Also, I'm still waiting for someone to refute my aerosol vampire vaccine argument.



Well, I guess the other side's argument is that vampires from one verse differ from another. It really depends on whether or not vampirism in Twilight is a biological process rather than fairy puff magic...even though that would make sense when you have sparkling vampires.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Actually, all the prep he needs is to get incindiary rounds
> 
> Also, I'm still waiting for someone to refute my aerosol vampire vaccine argument.




because ehs a telapathy duh


neodragzero said:


> Well, I guess the other side's argument is that vampires from one verse differ from another. It really depends on whether or not vampirism in Twilight is a biological process rather than fairy puff magic...even though that would make sense when you have sparkling vampires.



if theres no proof if there is or is notwe use logic or other examples


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Alice can see the future the Cullens will know Blades coming. They buy a bunch of AK-47s off the black market and blow Blade to Kingdome come.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> he relay just needs the reaction speed.



Lolwhat? No, he would need the speed too. I'm still waiting for you to prove that Edward can even react to _any_ of this though.



HeOf7 said:


> and it wouldn't be that hard for the Cullens to get better weapons seeing as there rich.



Before or after they are destroyed by Blade? Seeing as they won't even know until Blade is slamming the door down.

And I _really_ doubt the Cullens are going to be able to get anything to threaten Blade. Seeing as Blade has pretty much soloed enemy bases full of men armed with fully automatic _military grade_ weaponry. Yet...the Cullens won't have the time to got to the Black Market, so they'll be, at most, stuck with hunting rifles and pistols and shotguns... 

All the while Blade has said military-grade weaponry.... By the boat-loads....



HeOf7 said:


> feats



How ironic. How about you show first?



HeOf7 said:


> Ed can be vary quiet .



Bullshit. Are you saying he's going to move so quietly on grass or pavement or leaves or trees that super hearing won't be able to catch him? Or that Blade won't pick up on his scent?


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Alice can see the future the Cullens will know Blades coming.


How exactly is there ever an issue if she sees the future...of even characters from another universe?


> They buy a bunch of AK-47s off the black market and blow Blade to Kingdome come.


They actually buy AK-47s in Twilight?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Well, I guess the other side's argument is that vampires from one verse differ from another.



Equivalence rule 



neodragzero said:


> It really depends on whether or not vampirism in Twilight is a biological process rather than fairy puff magic...even though that would make sense when you have sparkling vampires.



If they descend from Darcula, they all die regardless.

And, even if they don't, Blade could just shoot them with a blank vaccine bullet, the virus will adapt and kill the large majority of them at _least_.



HeOf7 said:


> Alice can see the future the Cullens will know Blades coming.



From what I remember her prophetic powers aren't all that impressive and tend to show up at rather random times. Furthermore her fortune telling tends to be sketchy at _best_. If it were that great, then there would _never_ have been _any_ problems in Twilight. Including that problem during baseball in the first one.

Also, what is the farthest into the future she has ever scryed?



HeOf7 said:


> They buy a bunch of AK-47s off the black market and blow Blade to Kingdome come.



Yes, because the Black Market has next day shipping! 

No, it doesn't. It will take a _while_ to get those weapons.

You _do_ know that just _6_ Superhumans with weapons would _still_ be nothing but casual for Blade as seeing that is a casual's day work for him. Another part of his every day work seems to be busting into a vampire-controlled military complexes and killing every living thing in sight just to finally get to the final boss unscathed and only get damaged by him. Yeah.... I doubt even if they _could_ get their hands on weapons, they'd be that much of a thread to him.


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Lolwhat? No, he would need the speed too. I'm still waiting for you to prove that Edward can even react to _any_ of this though.



In order to run at 100mph your legs would have to be going around sound speed.    





paulatreides0 said:


> Before or after they are destroyed by Blade? Seeing as they won't even know until Blade is slamming the door down.


 they could sense him long before then  




paulatreides0 said:


> And I _really_ doubt the Cullens are going to be able to get anything to threaten Blade. Seeing as Blade has pretty much soloed enemy bases full of men armed with fully automatic _military grade_ weaponry. Yet...the Cullens won't have the time to got to the Black Market, so they'll be, at most, stuck with hunting rifles and pistols and shotguns...
> 
> All the while Blade has said military-grade weaponry.... By the boat-loads....


 they run away at 90-100 mph and cume back with military-grade weaponry.






paulatreides0 said:


> Bullshit. Are you saying he's going to move so quietly on grass or pavement or leaves or trees that super hearing won't be able to catch him? Or that Blade won't pick up on his scent?



he has.


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> You _do_ know that just _6_ Superhumans with weapons would _still_ be nothing but casual for Blade as seeing that is a casual's day work for him. Another part of his every day work seems to be busting into a *vampire-controlled military complexes* and killing every living thing in sight just to finally get to the final boss unscathed and only get damaged by him. Yeah.... I doubt even if they _could_ get their hands on weapons, they'd be that much of a thread to him.



Regular humans could go head to head with said Vampires.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> In order to run at 100mph your legs would have to be going around sound speed.



Your point? Mach 1 is 152 mph. Edward only runs 102 mph. _Slow_ bullets are a bit faster than Mach 1. Your _average_ bullet is Mach 2=> Mach 3. Lololololol.




HeOf7 said:


> they could sense him long before then



You completely missed the point of the obvious exaggeration...

My point was that they would not notice before they were already screwed over. Blade has snuck up on other vampires with super senses before, rather casually....

Not to mention that, IIRC, Edward's mind-reading is near useless if he doesn't know what to look for most of the time and has almost no actually effective (as in good range) range unless he knows exactly what to look for. For example, again, the Baseball Incident in the first book. If he could read that good, that never would have happened.



HeOf7 said:


> they run away at 90-100 mph and cume back with military-grade weaponry.





I _could_ say that they get killed by bullet spam that is traveling far faster than them, but I won't. I'll simply restate my first point.



HeOf7 said:


> he has.



Proof. Now.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> he relay just needs the reaction speed.


he has shown this?



HeOf7 said:


> feats
> 
> 
> Ed can be vary quiet .


two things

1

2 blade is a vampire he can smell AND has 5th sence


HeOf7 said:


> Alice can see the future the Cullens will know Blades coming. They buy a bunch of AK-47s off the black market and blow Blade to Kingdome come.


A

they dont have prep seeing the futrure counts no prepno seeing him

b blade delt with worse wepons


HeOf7 said:


> In order to run at 100mph your legs would have to be going around sound speed.



....




HeOf7 said:


> they could sense him long before then



so can he

also where has it stated they know how to get military tec OR know how to use them?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

BOW BENEATH MY INTELLECTUAL SUPERIORITY IN ALL THINGS WARFARE AND DEATH!!!


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

I saw you say in the book paul


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> I saw you say in the book paul



Don't even start! I haven't read that steaming pile of shit!


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Not to mention that, IIRC, Edward's mind-reading is near useless if he doesn't know what to look for most of the time and has almost no actually effective (as in good range) range unless he knows exactly what to look for. For example, again, the Baseball Incident *in the first book.* If he could read that good, that never would have happened.



gio FUCKING gio


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Your point? Mach 1 is 152 mph. Edward only runs 102 mph. _Slow_ bullets are a bit faster than Mach 1. Your _average_ bullet is Mach 2=> Mach 3. Lololololol.



you don't need to out run a Nerf dart to doge it. 



paulatreides0 said:


> You completely missed the point of the obvious exaggeration...
> 
> My point was that they would not notice before they were already screwed over. Blade has snuck up on other vampires with super senses before, rather casually....
> 
> Not to mention that, IIRC, Edward's mind-reading is near useless if he doesn't know what to look for most of the time and has almost no actually effective (as in good range) range unless he knows exactly what to look for. For example, again, the Baseball Incident in the first book. If he could read that good, that never would have happened.




no if Ed didn't have mind-reading the Baseball Incident would have been a lot worse for him. 

the Cullen's will be gone before Blade knows there on to him  



paulatreides0 said:


> You're an idiot....


 i know you are.



paulatreides0 said:


> I _could_ say that they get killed by bullet spam that is traveling far faster than them, but I won't. I'll simply restate my first point.



the Cullen's will be out of range by the time Blade knows there gone.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

may Iask whatyou know about movie blade let alone comic blade?


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

all Blades has been shown using is his ant vampire weapons. its not like he cares around a .50 BMG


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> all Blades ever been shown using is his ant vampire weapons. its not like he cares around a .50 BMG


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Riddler said:


> Blade has read every book in the Twilight saga and somehow managed to survive.
> 
> He enters Twilightverse, fully armed and brings Whistler with him.
> 
> ...



By the time Blade gets to the Cullen?s they could have their hose surrounded by landmines.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

where the fuck would they get landmines also whistler makes this a bigger rape


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> gio FUCKING gio



I have friends who've read the book 

Oh, and about Eddy's speed= That is from him being a young vamp, when they are stronger and whatnot. In other words, he's actually _slower_. So.... LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



HeOf7 said:


> you don't need to out run a Nerf dart to doge it.



You do when there are 20-40 rounds a _second_ heading at you and you cannot dodge without being shredded to bits...oh, and you can't see them so you won't be able to dodge that well.



HeOf7 said:


> no if Ed didn't have mind-reading the Baseball Incident would have been a lot worse for him.



You're completely ignoring my point. If Ed's mindreading would have been even a third as powerful as you say he would have known about the guys who showed up there _long_ before they showed up meaning that the _entire_ incident could have been _completely_ avoided.



HeOf7 said:


> the Cullen's will be gone before Blade knows there on to him



Again, how would they sneak up on him? You know, seeing as to his super senses that he's very good at using and his own _proven and repeatedly shown_ ability to hide himself from the like.

Whereas Edward and gang.... Last I remember, last time they tried to hide from a vamp tracking them...it didn't go so well....



HeOf7 said:


> i know you are.



You've yet to make _any_ credible argument. Yet, I have. Many, many credible arguments. The irony!



HeOf7 said:


> the Cullen's will be out of range by the time Blade knows there gone.



And they will know he's there..._how_??



HeOf7 said:


> all Blades has been shown using is his ant vampire weapons. its not like he cares around a .50 BMG



Again why would he _ever_ need .50 BMGs against the Fagpyres?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Not to mention that, IIRC, Edward's mind-reading is near useless if he doesn't know what to look for most of the time and has almost no actually effective (as in good range) range unless he knows exactly what to look for. For example, again, *the Baseball Incident in the first book.* If he could read that good, that never would have happened.



Pau. in the name of every thing, what's the meaning of this?


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

I like how he dose not realize blade as wepons that are > .50bmg

paul I am dissapoint


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> Pau. in the name of every thing, what's the meaning of this?





hammer said:


> paul I am dissapoint



Stop judging me! 

My friends have read it, so I asked them 

....Andddd, it was in the first shit-tastic flick that my dad and younger sister dragged me to and I heard the movie was close to the book. I made a rational assumptions. 



hammer said:


> I like how he dose not realize blade as wepons that are > .50bmg



Yeah....


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

lmap paul I endd up seeing that movie too it was almsot as bad as avatar which says alto about both

I like how he ays THE YGRAB LAND MINES OR THEY GRAP MK'S


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> I like how he dose not realize blade as wepons that are > .50bmg
> 
> paul I am dissapoint



like what?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> lmap paul I endd up seeing that movie too it was almsot as bad as avatar which says alto about both



I will never be involved with that pile of shit again!! 



hammer said:


> I like how he ays THE YGRAB LAND MINES OR THEY GRAP MK'S



Blade has land mines


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Blade gits the shit kicked out of him by people slower and weaker then the twilight vampiers.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> like what?



bloodthiners>vampires

wait WTF DID YOU SAYHE KILELD A FUCKING IMORTAL/reduntent


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Blade gits the shit kicked out of him by people slower and weaker then the twilight vampiers.



Despite this being bullshit as he has also beat many people _much_ faster and stronger than him....

I'm still waiting for you to debunk my arguments.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Stop judging me!
> 
> My friends have read it, so I asked them
> 
> ....Andddd, it was in the first shit-tastic flick that my dad and younger sister dragged me to and I heard the movie was close to the book. I made a rational assumptions.


promess you never do it again and me and hammer will be cool with it, NOW!!!!


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> promess you never do it again and me and hammer will be cool with it, NOW!!!!



I propose you don't threaten me again. Ever. 

And, also:



			
				My Own Fucking Self said:
			
		

> I will never be involved with that pile of shit again!!


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

lmao 

also im assuming frost and dracula are slower and weaker then ed?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> And, also:


Didn't see *that* quote :


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Despite this being bullshit as he has also beat many people _much_ f*aster and stronger than him*....
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to debunk my arguments.



that's because there trads who play grab ass instead of ripping his head off.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> that's because there trads who play grab ass instead of ripping his head off.



Even when they got serious. They died.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> that's because there trads who play grab ass instead of ripping his head off.



lul I would like them to try that with an exploding swordin their gut

also even if they had guns which they dont he has bullet proof armor


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> bloodthiners>vampires



that only apples  Blade vamps.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> that only apples  Blade vamps.



their is no proof to say otherwise

we say high calibur guns you say

only in blade verse

we say swords

only in blade verse

come the fuck on


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> lul I would like them to try that with an exploding swordin their gut
> 
> also even if they had guns which they dont he has bullet proof armor



I believe he does. And, oh, he's also a Dhampir. In other words, he has all the +s of being a vampire without all (well, the vast majority) of the minuses. In other words, I hope Twilight verse has some damn good bullets, because he still has his vampire regen which makes normal ammo near useless against him.

So, Kevlar+Bulletproof Regen=Dead Fagpyres


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> I believe he does. And, oh, he's also a Dhampir. In other words, he has all the +s of being a vampire without all (well, the vast majority) of the minuses. In other words, I hope Twilight verse has some damn good bullets, because he still has his vampire regen which makes normal ammo near useless against him.
> 
> So, Kevlar+Bulletproof Regen=Dead Fagpyres



even if he dies the vacine is realised all vampire dies whistler laughs they win since whistler is their as well.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> that only apples  Blade vamps.



...No...that would apply in _every_ verse. Seeing as Vampires in Twlight have been shown to function (in terms of nutrition and metabolism and such) near _exactly_ like Blade vamps. So, until you can come up with proof as to the otherwise, they die.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> even if he dies the vacine is realised all vampire dies whistler laughs they win since whistler is their as well.



Actually, _any_ cut would do.

Lol, Papercut>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fagpyre-verse


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

lul papecut


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Actually, _any_ cut would do.
> 
> Lol, Papercut>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fagpyre-verse



no the twilight vamps have been shone to have skin hard engulf to bend a need without it braking there skin.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> not the twilight vamps have been shone to have skin hard engulf to bend a need without it braking there skin.



A we mean BLADE's skin once heis cut it is AIRBORNE

b if you mean needle

lul anyone with calicus can do that

also assuming IF they are hard a dimond unless it is HIGH grade dimond they still can be cut.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> A we mean BLADE's skin once heis cut it is AIRBORNE
> 
> b if you mean needle
> 
> ...



Yes.

Also, it's not even real diamond. It's actually granite with a _few_ diamond-like studs which have been shown to be like normal, meaning that  it's only granite, meaning he's still fucked.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Also, it's not even real diamond. It's actually granite with a _few_ diamond-like studs which have been shown to be like normal, meaning that  it's only granite, meaning he's still fucked.



so he jsut puts dimond cutting matrial on his sword and gg?


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Blade rapes the twilight people into a oblivion, you talking about a human/vampire hyrbid who has ALL the powers of a vamp and none of there weakness... on top he carries enough weapons to kill a military battalion... that's is really enough said, the weres he would just kill them with that katana of his and the the vamps he will just shoot them until the gun muzzle is welded shut from overheating, the end..................


----------



## HeOf7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Edward stated bullets would do nothing against vampires as the reason why he doesn?t use guns. Ed can also move faster than the eye can see I didn?t have trouble following  Frost at his fastest, Ed kills Blade before he can even pull a trigger.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 8, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Edward stated bullets would do nothing against vampires as the reason why he doesn?t use guns. Ed can also move faster than the eye can see I didn?t have trouble following  Frost at his fastest, Ed kills Blade before he can even pull a trigger.



there is always that katana of his....................


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 8, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> also what kind of a retard goes around calling himself "Blade" I could understand if he was 12 but a adult? that's just asking for an ass kicking



I like how this has nothing to do with the topic at hand and how it shows nothing of how Twi Vamps are gonna survive liquid silver to the face or UV grenades and they twinkle to death.

And for the entire time, you been bullshitting your way all the way to the middle. And I like some feats from your end. Not statements, not strawmanning, fucking pages, paragraphs from the book or scenes from the movie. I wanna see these guys actually prove they can dodge bullets and tank them *BASE ON WHAT PEOPLE CLAIM, I WANT COLD HARD PROOF.*

If not, your whole arguement is null and void.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 8, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Edward stated bullets would do nothing against vampires as the reason why he doesn’t use guns.



Character Statement. Ergo, useless without feats to back it. In other words: Give me feats. Now.



HeOf7 said:


> Ed can also move faster than the eye can see



And where exactly is this from?? I want some feats and proof.



HeOf7 said:


> Ed kills Blade before he can even pull a trigger.



Unless Edward got a lot, and I mean a _lot_ faster. As in, supersonic+ kind of speeds, he's not closing several hundred meters within the time it takes Blade to press the trigger.

Also, what is to stop Blade from simply camoing up, getting a sniper rifle with a silencer and sniping the Fagpyres? Seeing as we've already established that the Chick's Precog is damn near useless 99% of the time, and that Edward's mind reading ability seems to be as well _unless_ he knows exactly what he is looking for (both of which, btw, are _*very heavily*_ supported by the baseball incident form the first movie/book).



HeOf7 said:


> also what kind of a retard goes around calling himself "Blade" I could understand if he was 12 but a adult? that's just asking for an ass kicking



Maybe, just _maybe_ it has to do with the blade he carries around on his back. You know, just a wild guess there. Especially since it's his favorite and most used and most deadly weapon and whatnot.



basch71 said:


> I like how this has nothing to do with the topic at hand and how it shows nothing of how Twi Vamps are gonna survive liquid silver to the face or UV grenades and they twinkle to death.
> 
> And for the entire time, you been bullshitting your way all the way to the middle. And I like some feats from your end. Not statements, not strawmanning, fucking pages, paragraphs from the book or scenes from the movie. I wanna see these guys actually prove they can dodge bullets and tank them *BASE ON WHAT PEOPLE CLAIM, I WANT COLD HARD PROOF.*
> 
> If not, your whole arguement is null and void.



This man knows what the fuck he is talking about


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 8, 2010)

He gets to move about their universe freely, so about what Men in Black said, he isn't going to get over run, as he can take all the time he needs preparing, and stomp them all, just like he has done for many years in his own verse.


----------



## Unknown (Jul 8, 2010)

Ed is indeed faster than eye can see, if you want proofs watch a part of any movie where Ed appears..., but try to watch just a few seconds, more would be bad for your health...

And It isn't like he can't mind read + aim dodge...


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 8, 2010)

When exactly has he mind read + aim dodge? Especially with what I hear about the baseball incident.

I'll repeat, Blade Movie 1 and 2 has supersonic+ bullet dodging. As in dodging bullets from an automatic rapid fire gun.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2010)

Blade is not only a casual bullet timer with high striking speed he's crazy prepared coming with enough explosives to take out a cityblock or so in 2 and he knew who the traitor in his team was even. Mind reading won't help when all the character willl get is "I'm fucked" after realising what Blade is thinking of doing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taqnAzd1fyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jul 8, 2010)

Blade can go toe toe with Dracula you know the *Same Vamp who owned The Silver Surfer*


----------



## hammer (Jul 8, 2010)

Itachi2000 said:


> Blade can go toe toe with Dracula you know the *Same Vamp who owned The Silver Surfer*



shit I need to read the comics

Comics
Due to an enzyme in his blood stream resultant from his mother's being bitten by a vampire while giving birth to him, Blade is immune to the bites of typical, supernatural vampires. At certain instances he also appeared immune to vampire hypnosis as well. He lacked superhuman physical attributes, however, and relied solely on his considerable skill and determination until Morbius, an atypical, scientifically created vampire, bit him and Blade was turned into something resembling a dhampir. Blade possesses superhuman strength, stamina, speed, agility, heightened senses, and a rapid healing factor that attacks any alien substances (chemicals/viruses) in his body and eliminates any chance of him being rendered helpless or maimed from the inside and is unaffected by daylight and most other traditional vampire weaknesses. He also ages very slowly and can preternaturally sense supernatural activity.

Blade is a skilled martial artist, swordsman, marksman and street-fighter. He is adept in the usage of throwing knives. He is highly knowledgeable about vampire lore. He is also an accomplished jazz trumpeter.

[edit] Film and television
In the films and the TV series, Blade's origin is set out of Detroit, Michigan. Blade is depicted as having all of a vampire's strengths and none of the weaknesses except for blood-thirst. Blade has superhuman strength, speed, stamina, agility, reflexes, and senses. He also has a healing factor. He can walk in sunlight, as well. It is also mentioned in the first film that he ages like a normal human. He is a master of martial arts, and can speak Czech, Russian, and to a degree the Vampire language, and he has a great deal of knowledge about hunting vampires.


, after losing his hand, a replacement appendage made from duct tape and a pointed stick.* He would replace this with a new machine gun-esque firearm used in place of his missing hand*, which responds to different muscle twitches as an indication of reloading and firing, among other functions (including a grappling hook, which Blade describes as his 'favorite feature'). It also uses three different kinds of ammo. This weapon was created by S.H.I.E.L.D. Blade also had an arsenal of EMP grenades.

Film and television
In the movie series, Blade often uses a stylized double edge sword with an *acid-etched titanium blade*, that has a security feature that will release blades into the wielder's hand after a set time. This is aborted by Blade, or others, who knew of the system by pushing a hidden switch in the sword's hilt. The movies also saw him wielding varieties of throwable glaives, different knives, silver stakes, firearms. He also uses specialized weapons, such as throwable injector canisters filled with anticoagulant which is explosively lethal to vampires and extendable injector spikes worn on the back of the hand.


Ultimate Blade
An alternate universe Blade of the Ultimate Marvel imprint appeared in Ultimate Spider-Man #95, and had a cameo in Ultimate Marvel Team-Up Super Special. This version, called "The Daywalker" by the Bugle, has numerous small scars across his eyes and cheeks.

Spider-Man met Blade when he was hunting a vampire in an alley. Believing Blade to be a crazed gunman, Spider-Man webbed him and tended to a person who he thought was an ordinary civilian, until the vampire attacked him. Blade freed himself and staked the creature, saving Spider-Man from being bitten. Blade then threatened Spider-Man with his far superior strength and menacing vampiric appearance,* that if he ever attacked him again, he would "eat [his] heart for breakfast!*" Shaken by this encounter, Spider-Man later took Blade's discarded wooden stake as a memento of his discovery of the existence of vampires.[35]

Blade is one of the many heroes recruited by Nick Fury in Ultimate Comics: Avengers.[citation needed]

any blade roflstops


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 8, 2010)

Itachi2000 said:


> Blade can go toe toe with Dracula you know the *Same Vamp who owned The Silver Surfer*



Do you have a scan of this?


----------



## hammer (Jul 8, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Do you have a scan of this?



I would like to see this as well


but if spiderman beat the firelord....


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 8, 2010)

Unknown said:


> Ed is indeed faster than eye can see, if you want proofs watch a part of any movie where Ed appears...



This page



			
				Azure Flame Kite said:
			
		

> Speed: 102 MPH (Calced by Azure Flame Kite), actually Edward is probably slower because this was an average new born which are more powerful than your average T-Vamp.



His speed is not gonna do him any good here.



Unknown said:


> And It isn't like he can't mind read + aim dodge...



He's going to aimdodge from a _submachinegun_ firing in _fully_ automatic?! You _do_ know that that is pretty much impossible for someone with anything less than supersonic+ reflexes, right? The reason mainly being because whenever you fire the gun the recoil slightly changes the gun's direction by a tiny bit, and it does this _every shot_. Even Blade won't know exactly where every shot will end up, he can only control the _general_ direction. Add this to 20-40 bullets a second (as he likes to duel wield and is pretty accurate while doing so), that means that there is near insecapable net of bullets that the Fagpyres _can't_ dodge. Not only that, reading Blade's mind to figure out the bullets' trajectory will do them _absolutely no good_ because outside of where the first bullet is going and, afterwards, the general direction, he doesn't know very much either.


----------



## hammer (Jul 8, 2010)

he is only street level?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 8, 2010)

hammer said:


> he is only street level?



Street Level _Threat_, meaning that he can't even destroy a whole street. Blade on the other hand...

here



			
				OBD Wiki said:
			
		

> Destructive Capacity: Building level+
> Durability: Building level+


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 8, 2010)

HeOf7 managed to troll this topic pretty hard didn't he ?


----------



## hammer (Jul 8, 2010)

dont forget his automatic hand 

no kage titards are serious


also I gained almsot 100 posts so I win


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm assuming this is comic Blade, because it's so much funnier that way. The dude is easily hypersonic, easily physically stronger (class 20 or 30), can sense magic and vampires which is practically as good as precognition in this situation, large building level durability and incredibly fast regeneration, his bladed weapons are sharpened to the nanometer, one of the best armed fighters on Marvel Earth, and he's immortal.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm assuming this is comic Blade, because it's so much funnier that way. The dude is easily hypersonic, easily physically stronger (class 20 or 30), can sense magic and vampires which is practically as good as precognition in this situation, large building level durability and incredibly fast regeneration, his bladed weapons are sharpened to the nanometer, one of the best armed fighters on Marvel Earth, and he's immortal.



And if this was movie Blade, he wins for being Wesley Snipes.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 9, 2010)

basch71 said:


> And if this was movie Blade, he wins for being Wesley Snipes.



Wesley Snipes snipes.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm assuming this is comic Blade, because it's so much funnier that way. The dude is easily hypersonic, easily physically stronger (class 20 or 30), can sense magic and vampires which is practically as good as precognition in this situation, large building level durability and incredibly fast regeneration, his bladed weapons are sharpened to the nanometer, one of the best armed fighters on Marvel Earth, and he's immortal.



Damn, Comic Blade doesn't fuck around.  He easily clears. 

Punch Edwards head off.


----------



## hammer (Jul 9, 2010)

you guys for got he has a semiauto hand /wontletitgo


----------



## Dasra (Jul 9, 2010)

lol this thread is laughable


----------

